# Shelf Spacing made simple using RAS



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Have you ever tried to make your shelf dados equally spaced on the side supports of the cabinet or bookshelf? Stealing a concept from a box jig on a table saw I came up with this "foolproof" method. Once the spacing is determined...lots of trial and error and practice dados.... the first cut is made on the fence. Then the fence is slid to the right the desired amount, say 12 1/4" and another cut is made...BTW you will need a fairly long fence , about 5 ft or so for best results. Then you make a rabbet for the bottom, insert the "stop block" and bump the rabbet against it and make a dado across your shelf. Then remove the stop block and slide the board down until the stop block can be inserted in the fence and make another pass and so on...
Perfectly spaced dados on both side pieces. YEAH. :yes: :whistling2::thumbup1:


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

That is very cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I too thought about this general concept but I never had the time to experiment with it.

Very clever!

Thank you thank you thank you


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm going to submit that setup to ShopNotes

Sincerely,

Serge


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

I do wish I had a RAS sometimes! Very nice tutorial, thanks for sharing...

Paul


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

That's one of the operations I love using my ras for. 
I made a 7' tall rack for holding cabinet doors for drying, and needed to cut spaced dados in 4, 2x4's. Fastened the 4 2x's together and cut the dados in no time at all. 
Ras, one of the most used machines in my shop.


----------

